# Amazon Sword Plants



## SHADES254 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey All,

Has anyone ever put these plants in their vivs ? I put one in a viv about 6 months ago after having it rooted in a pot. Pet stores all tell me that this plant need to be kept submerged, but mine is doing great and just started blooming flowers this past week. It makes a really nice big plant for the viv and I would recommend it for anybody. Very nice addition with broms, baby's tears, and my Persian Shield Plants..................Does anyone
know if it should be in water in order to be kept for a prolonged period of time ? Thanks !


Shades


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Out of water is fine. Actually, it's more natural for them. While they can grow very nicely underwater, they prefer (and do better) as emergent plants. In fact, the swords that you normally see in pet stores are generally in their emergent form, as the nurseries that grow them do so out of water (again, they grow faster that way).

BUT do keep in mind that many varieties can eventually become quite large..up to 2-3 feet tall or so.


----------



## sand (Dec 14, 2010)

Amazon sword plants (Echinodorus sp.) like many aquarium plants will grow as emergent plant in the wild. So long as the soil around the plant remains moist. Some other aquarium plants you may like to try include Anubias sp., Cryptocornes, some Sagittaria sp. (Arrowheads) and Ludwedgia sp.

Dan


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazon swords and most other swordplants grow great emergent. There are some other varities that would grow really well. I have some Ozelot Swords growing in my Angelfish tank. Keep in mind that depending on the form that you buy them in that most of the existing foilage may die off. Assuming you're using them for a dart frog vivarium, if you buy a plant that has been growing submerged it will take a while before that plant puts out emergent leaves. When I used to set up live planted aquariums, we'd plant the emergently grown plants and as soon as new growth showed we'd cut the old growth to promote new submerged growth.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I've grown a couple mounted to a mossy log once. They are much more hardy than most people think. Just gotta keep the roots moist.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

Me and a friend have grown E. Cordifolius emergent. We actually collected them locally too! they are one of the very few swords native to the illinois area. They get big tho!


----------

